# Aftermarket oil filter



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

The AC Delco filter you are so fond of is made by Champ Labs. Champion Labs is Fram. Might want to look at their filter line to see what matches up to what you are looking for. 

Over many decades I have used the Fram orange filter on anything from the Chevy 1.4up to the Ford 6.8L V10 and have never had oil problems in over a million miles of combined service.






Do You Know Who Makes Ac Delco Oil Filters? (Ans Explained)


AC Delco Oil Filters offer excellent filter capacity, enhanced efficiency, consistent flow management, and a high-durability design that help provide



www.motoraudit.com


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

^^^ That is just depressing. ^^^


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Valpo Cruze said:


> The AC Delco filter you are so fond of is made by Champ Labs. Champion Labs is Fram. Might want to look at their filter line to see what matches up to what you are looking for.
> 
> Over many decades I have used the Fram orange filter on anything from the Chevy 1.4up to the Ford 6.8L V10 and have never had oil problems in over a million miles of combined service.
> 
> ...


Champion makes their spin-on cans, while most of the cartridge filters are Hengst.


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

Valpo Cruze said:


> The AC Delco filter you are so fond of is made by Champ Labs. Champion Labs is Fram. Might want to look at their filter line to see what matches up to what you are looking for.
> 
> Over many decades I have used the Fram orange filter on anything from the Chevy 1.4up to the Ford 6.8L V10 and have never had oil problems in over a million miles of combined service.
> 
> ...


To be clear... I'm not "so fond of" anything, that's why I'm asking what aftermarket oil filter gives the same protection as the AC Delco UPF64R ? That's my question. I'm not asking for a discussion on who makes what. Just a simple question; What aftermarket filter gives the same protection/performance or better that the UPF64R.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Oil filter cross reference


2 replacement oil filters for AC-Delco UPF64R. See cross reference chart for AC-Delco UPF64R and more than 200.000 other oil filters.



www.oilfilter-crossreference.com







https://www.amsoil.com/p/amsoil-oil-filter-eaoilfilt/?code=EA15K50-EA


----------

